# Creepy names for pretend sweets



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

We decided to have a candy shop at the end of our CarnEvil themed Haunt. We need creative names and ideas for making little fake treats. We plan to have Ghoul- Aid( a glowing liquid),Rotton Candy( spider webs on a stick), Popped brains ( popped corn). Any other ideas would really help. Wanting to stay away from gory stuff, though I was thinking of Lady finger cookies. Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Check out Rick Polizzi's video on youtube....you may get some cool ideas from there.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just bougth caramel corn that is bright green (sour apple flavor- should taste good). those bright orange cheese balls are re-labelled CHEESY TOE FUNGUS....burnt peanuts look gross- still need a name for those. I am also adding neon green food coloring to Sprite.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

check out this site for name ideas. http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr.html
This is where I found a recipe for Bizarre Brain Pate.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Hearse-sheys
Reese's Rest in Peaces
Ghostess Cupcakes
Skelettles (skittles)
Gory-o's (oreos)
Scary Queen ice cream


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lice krispies


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Kool... Thanks for all the replies, I made Eys Scream this am....


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Trying to insert a link.....

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=460388196&albumID=1154360&imageID=13405348


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Devil's food cake- creepy without any word play...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Skelly Beans
Dead Animal Crackers
After-life savers
...this is way too fun!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I just bougth caramel corn that is bright green (sour apple flavor- should taste good). those bright orange cheese balls are re-labelled CHEESY TOE FUNGUS....burnt peanuts look gross- still need a name for those. I am also adding neon green food coloring to Sprite.


Burnt peanuts...rabbit/deer droppings LOL


----------

